# Philippine Bureau of Immigration (Main) new building opening up soon



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

19 June 2022
PRESS RELEASE

PASAY, Philippines—Bureau of Immigration (BI) officials on Thursday, unveiled a commemorative marker in their new building along Macapagal Blvd. in Pasay City.

The building, Morente said, is expected to be completed soon, and will serve as the Bureau’s new main office.

And here's the Facebook posting today about this, the building construction started in 2018. PBI new building next to the MOA

It's nearly attached to the Mall of Asia MOA and on the southern side so here's a Google map showing the location Google map


----------

